# how to build a screen print station



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

hi, anybody have instructions for making screen print station by myself?​


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: screen print station*



butch said:


> anybody have instructions for making screen print station by myself?


There are instructions for home made equipment in Scott & Pat Fresener's classic book, "How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit", which is a book every person should own.

U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology - How To Print T-Shirts For Fun And Profit


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: screen print station*

thanks,i know about that book,but i cant buy it here and i can't order from there,I'm in Croatia-it's little complicated...so i post here maybe someone can help me...


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: screen print station*

I bought mine from ebay, its a small 2 color press.
250 American and it works ok.


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: screen print station*

yes,thats a good thing,too...but i dont have ebay here,and i allready sad that i cant order from outside my country.and i still cant find anything here,no used no new,so i'm stuck...in other hand i'm a mechanic so i think i can easily make it myself,but i still need some instructions or plains...anybody know some url or something?


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

Let me see what i can find for you.


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

This is the best i could find.
Screen Printing: Cheap, Dirty, and At Home

You may be able to click around his site and find more info.

Hope this helps.


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks,i allready find that and its a prety,but not what i mean.i was thinking sometnig like this..


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

Before i bought my press i used some hinges and some wood clamps to print my bands t-shirts. You can get a pretty good print doing only one color this way.

I'll describe what i did as best i can.

You screw one side of the hinge to the screen and then the other side of the hinge need to be elevated with a 1/4 inch shim, you screw through the shim into the edge of your table (in my case shop bench).

I used clamps to hold the shirt and piece of wood down, then you can lower the screen onto the shirt and print. Its tricky but if you have the basic knowledge of how to use a squegee you should be ok.

Andy Warhol screen printed right on the floor with nothing holding anything down.


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

many thanks,i will try something like that...


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

no problem, good luck and if you need more help im always here. lol.


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi again Dave,since you sad i can ask more,i found a picture of your press,and its look simple and i think i can build it easily.So,i wondering would you be kind to give me some measurement?and closer pictures?thanks in advance


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

Sure no problem, what do you need?
You have to be a bit more specific.


----------



## Anwar (Mar 12, 2007)

what, would you say, would be the average cost of starrting a project such as getting, or putting together your own screen printing station?


----------



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

I was looking for how I could make one like this one to use with my EZ screens.


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2007)

hi, I allready start to build my station-it will look like Dave's(the picture)...i bought all the material and its cost me about 50$,i allready cut the peaces,prepare everything,but now i dont have time to put it together,so next week i'll post some pictures if i finish it...​


----------



## mac987 (Jul 25, 2008)

Silk Screen Printing Instructions

A little late ...
stumbled upon this site while trying to do the same thing...
build my own screen
looks pretty simple 

now people who search 
how to build a print station 
will find a solution


----------



## fivetons (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's a plan for a four color screen printing station I found on Etsy:

Free Four Color Screen Printing Press Plans | DIY Homemade T-Shirt Press


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

butch said:


> hi, I allready start to build my station-it will look like Dave's(the picture)...i bought all the material and its cost me about 50$,i allready cut the peaces,prepare everything,but now i dont have time to put it together,so next week i'll post some pictures if i finish it...​


I like the looks of tha. Did you see some drawings or just figure out the dimensions for your self? I would like to do something like that. Do you think you'll have the "registration" problems had with so many DIY presses cured? Good going. I'm a DIY type person myself mostly because a lack of funds but I always have been one to make my own things.


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 2, 2011)

fivetons said:


> Here's a plan for a four color screen printing station I found on Etsy:
> 
> Free Four Color Screen Printing Press Plans | DIY Homemade T-Shirt Press


Has anyone made or seen this set up?

If so is it any good?


----------

